# mandrill and sendmail?



## mtwiscool (Mar 25, 2014)

i'm trying to run mandrill on my server but it uses sendmail and postfix won't work with my scripts.

the only issue is that i can only find incrations for postfix.

is they a way to do it with sendmail

smtp based.


----------



## peterw (Mar 25, 2014)

Mandrill has a good documentation: http://help.mandrill.com/entries/23060367-Can-I-configure-Postfix-to-send-through-Mandrill-


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 25, 2014)

peterw said:


> Mandrill has a good documentation: http://help.mandrill.com/entries/23060367-Can-I-configure-Postfix-to-send-through-Mandrill-


sendmail is the one i want not postfix


----------



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2014)

C'mon guys... let's try to be somewhat helpful. I cleaned up the thread.

You may want to look at: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14473592/simple-php-function-to-send-an-email-with-mandrill , http://www.sean-barton.co.uk/2013/05/integrate-mandrill-php-site/ and http://help.mandrill.com/entries/21746308-Sending-via-SMTP-in-various-programming-languages

I have no idea what scripts you use that send out email, but most modern scripts nowadays allow you to adjust email settings. Username would be your Mandrill login email, password would be your API key, and port would be whatever Mandrill uses. I forget.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe an alternative might be this

https://github.com/PHPMailer/PHPMailer

I use this for sending email via php. I'm a novice developer though so I'm not 100% sure it will be what you need.


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 25, 2014)

Use swiftmailer, it's the de-facto mailing solution for any serious PHP apps.


----------



## tchen (Mar 26, 2014)

sSMTP and just alias/symlink/ini it.

http://www.sebel.ch/2013/12/using-mandrill-with-ssmtp/


----------

